#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-04-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/13/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<ziz> hello
